# DropBox: où sont les fichiers?



## Antiphon (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis entièrement satisfait de DropBox, mais je me pose différentes questions.

Par comparaison, lorsque j'ai un disque dur externe raccordé à mon Mac, j'ai la possibilité d'accomplir deux opérations. Soit je glisse le fichier, qui est sur mon Bureau, sur l'icône du volume externe, et alors il se duplique. Soit je réalise la même opération, mais en maintenant la touche Pomme (Option) enfoncée, et il se déplace.

Revenons à présent à DropBox.

Lorsque, sur mon Mac, je glisse le même fichier, de mon Bureau vers le dossier DropBox, il demeure stocké sur mon ordinateur. Mais est-il possible de le déplacer vers DropBox? Pour être plus clair, me serait-il possible de libérer de l'espace sur le disque dur de mon Mac, en déplaçant un fichier qui s'y trouve, vers DropBox?
Seconde interrogation, le fichier que je charge sur DropBox n'est-il présent en copie que sur l'ordinateur par lequel je l'ai chargé? En d'autres termes, lorsque je consulte un fichier, présent sur DropBox, depuis un iPad ou un iPhone, le fichier se télécharge-t-il dessus? J'ai l'impression que non, puisque sans connexion, je ne puis y accéder.

Merci d'avance pour vos éclaircissements.

Cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2013)

Salut !

Alors en fait, lorsque tu télécharges l'application DropBox pour OS X, tu utilises une partie de ton disque dur comme image de ta box sur le serveur.

Je m'explique : tout ce qui se trouve dans le dossier DropBox de ton Mac se trouve sur le serveur.
Si tu supprimes quelque chose depuis ton ordinateur, il n'apparaîtra plus sur DropBox...

La meilleure solution (peut être) serait de désinstaller DropBox d'OS X et de n'utiliser qu'un navigateur internet. Malheureusement, cela te replace sous la limite d'upload de 300Mo/fichier qui n'existe pas avec la version Desktop de DropBox.

Enfin, l'application iOS de Dropbox ne fonctionne pas de la même façon. Là en l'occurence ce n'est qu'un accès au serveur, d'où l'accès impossible sans connexion, et le fait que les fichiers ne soient pas téléchargés sur la tablette.

J'espère que c'est à peu près clair ce que je raconte... 

PS: sauf si tu possèdes un abonnement payant à DropBox, généralement l'espace disponible n'est pas si important (moi j'ai 10,5Go gratuits) par rapport à la taille d'un disque dur -> pour faire de la place il y a sûrement d'autres cibles plus judicieuses (photos, vidéos...)


----------



## Antiphon (15 Février 2013)

D'accord, merci pour ta réponse très claire. En fait, mon interrogation sur DropBox rejoint une autre discussion que j'ai lancée à propos de l'achat d'un Mac Mini. Actuellement, je suis bloqué avec un MacBook Air et un iPhone 3GS qui ont trop peu de mémoire. Donc j'envisage d'acheter un Mac Mini et de placer bon nombre de fichiers, depuis ce Mac (donc ils seraient stockés dessus), et de pouvoir les consulter ensuite lorsque je suis en déplacement, soit depuis un Mac (en les téléchargeant ou en les consultant avec Safari), soit depuis l'application iOS (en les consultant en ligne donc, sans les télécharger). Merci pour ton aide, tout cela est bien plus clair!


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2013)

Un sujet complémentaire:
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/dropbox-suppression-fichiers-1217280.html


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2013)

Antiphon a dit:


> D'accord, merci pour ta réponse très claire. En fait, mon interrogation sur DropBox rejoint une autre discussion que j'ai lancée à propos de l'achat d'un Mac Mini. Actuellement, je suis bloqué avec un MacBook Air et un iPhone 3GS qui ont trop peu de mémoire. Donc j'envisage d'acheter un Mac Mini et de placer bon nombre de fichiers, depuis ce Mac (donc ils seraient stockés dessus), et de pouvoir les consulter ensuite lorsque je suis en déplacement, soit depuis un Mac (en les téléchargeant ou en les consultant avec Safari), soit depuis l'application iOS (en les consultant en ligne donc, sans les télécharger). Merci pour ton aide, tout cela est bien plus clair!


 
Ravi d'avoir pu t'éclairer !

Je vais de ce pas rejoindre l'autre conversation pour te donner mon avis


----------

